
Amazon’s new competitive advantage: putting its own products first - hhs
https://www.propublica.org/article/amazons-new-competitive-advantage-putting-its-own-products-first
======
mthoms
The repeated comparisons to (grocery) store house brands is entirely
disingenuous.

Most consumers know those brands are associated with the store, and the store
makes no effort to hide the fact.

"Amazon Basics" makes no effort to hide it's association and I'm okay with
that.... But many of the rest of Amazon's brands seem entirely designed to
obfuscate their association with Amazon itself.

As a matter of fact, Amazon doesn't even provide a complete list of its house
brands. Pretty telling if you ask me.

